# Cloey 15 / 16



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Any takers for the weekend !!!! Last chance for me before I head OS for three weeks

Woppie


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The swell looks like it is going to be a bit on the large size :?

The wind doesn't look much better...

I'm think I'm going to go inside this weekend where it is a bit calmer.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The swells no probs - just the wind - I'm seeing 10 knots on sat morning......


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Woppie, I have a leave pass. Count me in. I will watch the thread for confirmation on Fiday evening.

Again I will launch at Gordons Bay Beach. Its in Major Street off Arcadia Street.
No Mr Rockmonster there.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sandshark said:


> Woppie, I have a leave pass. Count me in. I will watch the thread for confirmation on Fiday evening.
> 
> Again I will launch at Gordons Bay Beach. Its in Major Street off Arcadia Street.
> No Mr Rockmonster there.


I may well be in for this. Good call on Gordons Bay Beach Sandshark. Bit of a haul up but what the hell...beats messing with the rock monster on a rough day :shock:

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So lets keep an eye on the weather - will make a final go on friday.

JT will you be wearing anything special on the day :lol:

Woppie


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> JT will you be wearing anything special on the day :lol:
> 
> Woppie


You'll have to wait and see mate 8) I can tell you that a new fishing accessory will be making it's cameo appearance and that the local fishing and prosthetic limb related media will be there 8)

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

JT I promise anything kinky that you wear on the day will only be piss taken later in the day on the report !!!!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Sunday is looking like a bit better day as far as water conditions go... 
The thumbfish has recovered so I'll see if I can get out Sat if not it will have to be Sunday...


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

I am going. Who is going to join me.

Launching from Gordons Bay 04:45.

Cheers


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

very interested in this one....been too long

wanna get out before bigger seas and the rain coming


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'm out. Have fun fellas. Bloody foot/muscle now has an injury thanks to my new motorbike stand  Look forward to the trip report.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got back home - whos up for sat morn ??? Reply soon 
woppie


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sunday looks the goods. Swell would have dropped and wind is low. 
If I make it out anytime it will be then, and I'll aim for then.

(tried Neilsen Park Syd Harbour on friday for nups...I much prefer offshore)

Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry Fellas my alarm failed to wake me up - slept right through it

Sunday is a possibility

Woppie


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Woppie - if I can negotiate something with the kids, I'll be there. I suspect the swell might be up, so will consider launching from the beach if it looks ugly. The wind looks good however. Anyone near the Clovelly this afternoon to give a beach report


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm up for Sunday. Plan to be at the carpark by 5am. Will decide then if going for the rock monster or the beach launch.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I went for a surf yesterday in Bondi and checked out Bronte - the swell is UP !!!! and its coming from the east - I think I shall head to the beach first !!!! Safer than the rock monster !!!!

4.30 ISH

WOPPIE


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Can't make this one anymore.... Good luck out there & I'll keep a look out for any trips over the xmas break.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Hmmm... will try head out earlier and meet at beach.... surf looks good at Cronulla.


----------

